# RCI Community Being Discontinued



## quiltergal (Mar 1, 2006)

Not sure if this was the appropriate place to post this, so feel free to move it necessary.  I was reading over on the RCI Community message board that RCI has discontinued member journal writing (those are where the reviews that show up for each resort on the RCI website come from).  RCI may also discontinue the entire Community portion of their website.  I posted a suggestion for community members to come join TUG.  Looks like RCI is trying to staunch the flow of discontent.


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 1, 2006)

Before it was RCI Community, it was IgoUgo.com   and it still exists as IgoUgo.com.  RCI bought the site (as they buy everything) and took the reviews that were there, mine included, and added them to their community site.  However, the original address still functions, and there is a wealth of information there.


----------



## Carol C (Mar 1, 2006)

Perhaps RCI or Cendant got a "cease and desist" for using members' postings to their so-called "Community" without permission from the writers of those reviews. I know I would not offer them free content for them to profit  from. Thus I never posted reviews to RCI Community. But I will and do post reviews and helpful hints on consumer sites like TUG. Even if Bill R is making a profit from TUG, I don't care. At least TUG isn't publicly traded on Wall Street like Cendant is, so I will continue to volunteer helpful reviews and advice on TUG (never on RCI,  IGoYouGo or any Cendant sites though.)

Just my own opinion. Ya'll can volunteer anywhere you want. It's a free internet, still. Or I think it is today...haven't checked. ;-)


----------



## quiltergal (Mar 1, 2006)

*Interesting*

I just checked out IgoUgo and lo and behold there are my travel journals I wrote through RCI community.  However, I can't log in through IgoUgo.  It directs me to log in through RCI.  I wonder what's going to happen to my login when RCI dumps it?


----------



## Coolone (Mar 6, 2006)

*Unhappy with RCI's move*



			
				PStreet1 said:
			
		

> Before it was RCI Community, it was IgoUgo.com   and it still exists as IgoUgo.com.  RCI bought the site (as they buy everything) and took the reviews that were there, mine included, and added them to their community site.  However, the original address still functions, and there is a wealth of information there.



I am really unhappy with the latest move of RCI.  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=134210# When my membership comes due I'll be moving on to II.http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=134210#


----------

